#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Dangerous Aspects by Colin Winston Aldridge.A must read self help novel.

## colin

Dangerous Aspects is a book like no other. To spread the word about a new paradigm of healing the author, Colin Winston Aldridge,
has chosen to return to the age old practice of story telling. And what a story Dangerous Aspects is. Truly an exciting read from
start to finish that builds in pace with the turn of every page. Yet the content is far from mindless.As the story and progress of
the protagonist unfolds so does an enchanting and yet totally practical outline of a new paradigm of healing. Energy medicine is
very much a 21st century happening in the Western world and with this story we get the opportunity to take the authors clever pathway
right into the modality at work in real circumstances.

Not only do we get the look and feel of this amazing new healing modality the author also weaves into the story a coaching manual so
that what we get is two books in one. This departure from the self help genre whilst at the same time elaborating the need to find
healing through a gifted story such as this is a magical use of the novel medium.





  Similar Threads: Automotive Engineering Book by Brian Cantor, Patrick Grant and Colin Johnson Transmission & Distribution Electrical Engineering By Colin Bayliss StanWinstonSchool-How To Draw Monsters Drawing Stan Winston Creatures Stan Winston School - Creature Design: Photoshop Character Rendering Applications invited by University of Westminster, UK  for Colin Matheson Scholarship

----------

